# Grill Paint



## berninga87 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All,
     I've been poking around the website for a while now and just decided to join in. Thanks to everyone, I've learned so much already! I decided to try my hand at smoking for the first time about 3 months ago, and I've been tweaking and tinkering every weekend since. I recently purchased a new offset smoker, a Brinkmann Smoke'n Pit. I've done a few modifications and have cooked a few meals in the firebox so far, haven't done any smoking with this one yet, but after only maybe 5 burns, the ceramic coating on the charcoal grate in the firebox is gone in some areas and bare metal is showing. It's not the first time I've seen this happen but is the first time I've tried to correct...or delay the issue. In the hunt for a quick fix I found some Rust Kill barbeque black spray enamel, allegedly heat resistant up to 1300 degrees, and painted the charcoal grate last weekend. In hindsight, I'm wondering if that was a good idea or not. Has anyone done this or had any success with it? My main concern is safety. I don't want to be feeding my family and friends food infused with deadly chemicals. I'm not opposed to buying a new grate or stripping the one i have down again if it will prove beneficial. I've vowed to not use any kind of chemical type nonsense (had to give up charcoal lighter fluid) in the new smoker.

Thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction!


----------



## meateater (Jul 13, 2011)

Did you paint the cooking grill? If so, toss it.


----------



## alelover (Jul 13, 2011)

I would never cook on anything painted.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 13, 2011)

can you sandblast and just oil it up?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree with the above. Bad move. Don't eat anything off that until you get the paint off.


----------



## berninga87 (Jul 13, 2011)

No. I did not paint the cooking grate. I painted the charcoal grate. The one in the firebox that the lit coals go on. I'm fine with it if it was a bad move, that's why I'm here. I haven't cooked anything with it yet. I was hoping someone could suggest a solution to the issue if there is one. Again, I did not paint the cooking grate. If I need to replace it what are some of my options?


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 13, 2011)

O I C

I would just burn it off with a good hot fire and not worry about it, if it is the fire grate.

but thats just me!


----------



## alelover (Jul 13, 2011)

or sand blast it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 13, 2011)

Berningham87,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to the SMF. I admire your willingness to listen before striking.It is my opinion that 'NO' paint should be used where food will be cooked.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The appearence of the grill is of no concequence(unless you are a 'Fuss Budget' about the looks of things).

   The heat inside a fire box gets very hot(maybe not as hot as the paint you got can handle,but a safer way to do those grates is to either get new ones orjust use cooking oil to re-season your grates.Example ;when you are finished cooking on the grill,wipe it down with an old rag(I use old towels and socks that have given thier all) and wipe down the grates and close it up.The heat from the next fire will kill any Bugs on the surface and you're guaranteed a non-toxic surface.It will take on a patina and be safer for you and the family.

   I even wipe down the outside of my Smoker with an oily rag to control the rust.Does just fine and cost is less too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

   I am even MORE impressed that you have chosen to not want that Petroleum taste in your food. I am a "Stickburner" and use no starter fluid or charcoal...wood only(although I do use propane to start my wood -usually in a different container so I can get only glowing embers in the Firebox).I am getting older and the bones are getting stiffer,so ...but the eventual fuel I use is only the heat and nice thin blue smoke.Plus it has such a nice mild smokiness.More steps,yes,but easier temp. control and no billowing white junky smoke.

   In my drinking days I would have compared the taste to a Fine Expensive Wine and  Boone's Farm
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.The difference being one of excellence to something to just get a High from.

   You said you have done some Mods.,for that Smoker it will take a hefty learning curve and remodding to get as good an end productas you would with a fancy big smoker;but that's not a bad thing; it will help develope patience,the biggest secret to doing any outdoors cooking on your equipment.

   If you would like some hints on wood burning,PM me and I will gladly discuss any problems you may have.Again,welcome to the forum and...


----------

